# First plow Bozeman Montana



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Looks like we are going to plow Monday and Tuesday!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Lucky....send it here.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Send it east please.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

IDOCTORTREES said:


> Looks like we are going to plow Monday and Tuesday!


On average...When do you guys usually get your first plow??


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd be charging as much as possible to plow in Bozeman, especially on that highway with all the grave markers


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Defcon 5 said:


> On average...When do you guys usually get your first plow??


Oct


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Suppose to be 78 here Tuesday.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Suppose to be 78 here Tuesday.


I know....Im gonna see if I can go golfing


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Defcon 5 said:


> I know....Im gonna see if I can go golfing


How are you going to enjoy golfing without beer?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> I know....Im gonna see if I can go golfing


Your going to see? if you can.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I know....Im gonna see if I can go golfing


If you can get a couple paramedics and an ambulance lined up to "caddy" for you???

You're lucky Wade, although I'm glad it's not snowing enough to plow here.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Not yet, I Still have way to much to do...
That said, have a lot of fun, looks like the first of many this year.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/rockies-snow-montana-colorado-wyoming-early-october-2017

Wade???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> https://weather.com/storms/winter/news/rockies-snow-montana-colorado-wyoming-early-october-2017
> 
> Wade???


He's bizzy.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Darn global warming.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice little snow. 2.5 melted by 11:00am


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Steamboat Springs pickup up 18" yesterday, white line was down aboot 7500' by me.


----------

